# ISU Volleyball, Soccer



## JamesISUfan

Has anyone been following the volleyball program?  They seem to be having a lot of issues lately and two of their best players transferred after last season, One of them went to Wichita State.  I know they’ve a a rough schedule, but they haven’t been competitive except in the Green Bay match.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

JamesISUfan said:


> Has anyone been following the volleyball program?  They seem to be having a lot of issues lately and two of their best players transferred after last season, One of them went to Wichita State.  I know they’ve a a rough schedule, but they haven’t been competitive except in the Green Bay match.



I've heard they're very young, so if this is true, maybe the future will be brighter as the youngsters get experience.  I don't follow volleyball closely, but any ISU team is usually fair game for discussion with my friends, and this is what I've heard.


----------



## ISUCC

Sadly I think most all ISU sports are in for a long year, until Soccer miraculously defeated Dayton this past weekend all the Fall sports team were winless. Football, volleyball (they may not win a single match all year), soccer (they too might not win another match this year), even cross country is way down. Golf placed in the lower half of their Fall tournament too. So there isn't too much to be enthusiastic about for ISU sports. 

We'll have to see how the winter and spring sports do? I thought the 18-19 sports year was bad, but this year is shaping up to be even worse. So we'll see? There has to be a bottom at some point.


----------



## JamesISUfan

ISUCC said:


> Sadly I think most all ISU sports are in for a long year, until Soccer miraculously defeated Dayton this past weekend all the Fall sports team were winless. Football, volleyball (they may not win a single match all year), soccer (they too might not win another match this year), even cross country is way down. Golf placed in the lower half of their Fall tournament too. So there isn't too much to be enthusiastic about for ISU sports.
> 
> We'll have to see how the winter and spring sports do? I thought the 18-19 sports year was bad, but this year is shaping up to be even worse. So we'll see? There has to be a bottom at some point.




It’s really a shame.  I think they should start looking for a new athletic director. Clinkscales hasn’t done a very good job since he’s been there.


----------



## TreeTop

Has ISU volleyball EVER had a GOOD season?  Seriously.  A season in which we competed for a title?  The best we've ever done is a winning season.  And our winning seasons are extremely few and far between.

Not a knock on the coaches and players (past and present), I know they all put in maximum effort.  But ISU volleyball just has never been competitive.


----------



## TreeTop

Did a quick check on Volleyball's win/loss history.

High point was 1982 with a record of 37-10
Low point was 2005 with a record of 0-29
Most recent winning seasons were 2014 (17-14) and 2015 (17-16)
Last season their record was 10-20

The HIGH MAJORITY of all the seasons in between have been losing campaigns.

So trust me, I have ultimate respect for student athletes, especially D1 student athletes, I know they work their tails off and put in maximum effort on and off the court.  But ISU volleyball is just a fickle beast that just doesn't find success on the court.

Hopefully, one day, that'll change.


----------



## JamesISUfan

TreeTop said:


> Did a quick check on Volleyball's win/loss history.
> 
> High point was 1982 with a record of 37-10
> Low point was 2005 with a record of 0-29
> Most recent winning seasons were 2014 (17-14) and 2015 (17-16)
> Last season their record was 10-20
> 
> The HIGH MAJORITY of all the seasons in between have been losing campaigns.
> 
> So trust me, I have ultimate respect for student athletes, especially D1 student athletes, I know they work their tails off and put in maximum effort on and off the court.  But ISU volleyball is just a fickle beast that just doesn't find success on the court.
> 
> Hopefully, one day, that'll change.



How does everyone feel about Clinkscales as the AD?  I honestly thought Prettyman did a good job, he was just strapped due to the budget.  The MVC is not even close to as tough as it was when Creighton and Wichita State were members, but ISU hasn’t been able to capitalize on it.  Volleyball along with many other sports haven’t even been close.


----------



## ISUCC

Sadly, Volleyball and Soccer once again had a winless Friday. Volleyball was a little more competitive this week, so that was a positive. They lost 3-2 to Wright State University. So they at least won 2 games. 

Soccer on the other hand got beat easily by Detroit 3-1. 

Again, not sure either team will win another match this year, it'll be rough going. VB plays a couple matches today, Soccer plays tomorrow


----------



## ISUCC

Volleyball lost their first match today to Toledo 3-0, no surprise there. They play Western Illinois in the last match of the day, so we'll see if they can pick up a win?


----------



## ISUCC

more good news on this Saturday, the volleyball team found a team they could defeat, they beat Western Illinois 3-0, so they will not go winless in 2019. 

So we have 3 teams with one win each at this point, football, soccer, and now volleyball


----------



## bent20

TreeTop said:


> Has ISU volleyball EVER had a GOOD season?  Seriously.  A season in which we competed for a title?  The best we've ever done is a winning season.  And our winning seasons are extremely few and far between.
> 
> Not a knock on the coaches and players (past and present), I know they all put in maximum effort.  But ISU volleyball just has never been competitive.



We haven't had many winning seasons in any sport (outside baseball) for about four to five years. I don't blame Clinkscales. He seems to hold coaches accountable as best he can.


----------



## ISUCC

good news for soccer! They didn't lose, but didn't win, they tied Belmont 1-1 today.


----------



## ISUCC

Congrats to Volleyball as they beat IUPUI 3-0 tonight, becoming the first ISU Fall sports team to get TWO wins on the year! They won 3-0.


----------



## ISUCC

Congrats to the women's soccer team as they now become the third Sycamore Fall sports team to get to 2 wins on the year, they won over IPFW today 3-0

Who will be the first team to get to 3 wins??


----------



## ISUCC

Volleyball opened MVC play with a 3-2 loss at Drake, good they won 2 games. 

So we're still waiting for an ISU team to get 3 wins this Fall.


----------



## ISUCC

not surprisingly ISU lost in Volleyball at UNI 3-1, so they're still stuck on 2 wins for the year

Soccer, on the other hand, had a successful night by not losing to Evansville, they tied at 0-0, so Soccer is still at 2 wins on the season. 

So no ISU team has yet to reach the 3 win threshold this Fall yet.


----------



## ISUCC

volleyball remains stuck on 2 wins for the season, dropping the home opener to Bradley 3-1 tonight. 

they will have another chance at a 3rd win Friday night, while soccer and football will have chances for 3rd wins Saturday.


----------



## ISUCC

Volleyball was unsuccessful tonight in becoming the first ISU team to get 3 wins this Fall, they were skunked 3-0 at home by Loyola. Their 0-fer the MVC streak is still in tact at this point. 

Soccer and Football get their shot at getting to 3 wins Saturday.


----------



## meistro

I’ve had a few too many drinks to respond to this how bad we suck, have always sucked, and forever will suck thread.


----------



## ISUCC

Once again Volleyball was skunked by Valpo 3-0 this afternoon. Football of course lost, 38-0, so women's Soccer is our last hope for an ISU team to get a 3rd win this Fall. 

These past 5 years I keep thinking we've hit rock bottom and things simply can't get any worse, yet every year things continue to sink to new lows. I mean just this weekend Volleyball didn't win a single GAME in their 2 matches, Football didn't score a single POINT against a team that is supposed to be really bad. Even our marquee Fall sport, Men's Cross Country, no longer has enough people that can finish a race to be counted in the team standings. 

How much lower can we get for ISU sports, I agree with 96 in the Football game thread, we either need to drop to the OVC, or even to D2 or D3, we simply can't compete in ANY sport in D1 anymore. Get in the same conference as the University of Southern Indiana and develop a rivalry with them.

There is simply NO HOPE for ANY sport at ISU, save Baseball, at this point.


----------



## ISUCC

It's a christmas miracle folks! ISU Soccer beat Valpo 3-2 tonight, thus becoming the FIRST ISU Fall sports team to get a 3rd win! Soccer is now 3-6-2 on the season! #Celebrate #SmallVictories


----------



## ISUCC

congrats to ISU soccer player Serra Harrahan for winning the MVC newcomer of the week award. She scored the winning goal vs Valpo the other night. It was ISU's FIRST MVC WIN in women's soccer in TWO YEARS! 

I've always been one to think we should never leave the MVC, but seeing stuff like this makes me realize a move to the OVC or even to D2 or D3 would be fine. I'd have no problem with it.


----------



## ISUCC

It's a night to celebrate for ISU sports! The women's volleyball team WON 3-1 over Evansville! Not only is that their 3rd win on the season but it's their FIRST MVC win on the season! They're now 3-13 and 1-5 in the MVC! 

We now have TWO Fall sports teams with 3 wins, soccer and volleyball. Tomorrow of course football will try to get a 3rd win!


----------



## ISUCC

good news and bad news for women's soccer, they scored a goal today up at UNI, so that's good, but UNI scored 2 goals, so ISU lost again and is still sitting at 3 wins. 

All of our Fall sports teams now sit at 3 wins each, so which team gets win #4 first?


----------



## ISUCC

Women's soccer tried to become the first ISU team to get to 4 wins tonight, but Illinois State easily disposed of ISU 3-0 in Terre Haute. 

All 3 sports, volleyball, soccer, and football, will try to pick up 4th wins this weekend.


----------



## ISUCC

good news and bad news for ISU volleyball tonight. The Sycamores won TWO games in their match against Missouri State tonight, but the Bears won the 5th and final game 15-9 to win the match. 

ISU's futility against Missouri State lives on, that was Missouri State's FIFTY FIRST straight volleyball win against ISU, 51 straight wins! ISU's all time record against the Bears since they joined the MVC is now 2-67! The last time ISU beat Missouri State in volleyball the parents of the ISU volleyball girls probably had not even met each other yet. The Bears' streak of wins over ISU has to be one of the all time greatest win streaks in all of college sports. College sports teams just don't beat teams 51 times in a row, that's just crazy!

Someday that losing streak has got to end, but obviously it wasn't tonight.

ISU is now 3-14 overall, 1-6 in MVC play


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Seems to me that they’re trending in the right direction, though. Beat E’ville last weekend, came roaring back tonight. Maybe the youth is starting to mature. I know next to nothing about volleyball, but it looks like the team might be getting better.


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores WIN! Sycamore VB defeated SIU 3-2 in 5 games tonight! So the volleyball team becomes the first ISU Fall sports team to get to 4 wins on the year! Congrats to them! 

They are now 4-14 overall and 2-6 in MVC play! #SmallVictories


----------



## ISUCC

ISU soccer closed out the weekend with a 1-0 loss at Drake, so they too, are stuck at 3 wins on the year. 

So only volleyball has made it to 4 wins for any of the ISU Fall sports teams


----------



## ISUCC

to noone's surprise ISU volleyball was skunked 3-0 vs UNI tonight in Terre Haute, much like their futility against Missouri State, ISU is 4-64 all time vs UNI. Just incredible

Saturday football and women's soccer will try to join volleyball and get to 4 wins on the season, we'll see?


----------



## ISUCC

Volleyball with yet a THIRD MVC win today as they beat Drake 3-1, they now have FIVE overall wins on the season. They're now 5-15 and 3-7 in MVC play. They are threatening to be the ISU team with the most wins this Fall as they now hold a 2 win lead over soccer and football!


----------



## bent20

Congrats to the ladies, but 5-15? Maybe we should just eliminate all but like four or five sports and call it good.


----------



## ISUCC

bent20 said:


> Congrats to the ladies, but 5-15? Maybe we should just eliminate all but like four or five sports and call it good.



I'm sure we would if we could, but as you're aware you have to have a minimum number of sports to remain in D1. Which I believe we sponsor the minimum amount of sports.


----------



## ISUCC

good news and bad news for women's soccer last might up at Loyola, ISU scored one goal, which is good since we haven't scored much this season, however Loyola scored 2 goals, so they won. 

Soccer still stands with football at 3 wins on the season, with one win coming in MVC play


----------



## ISUCC

more good news and bad news for women's soccer tonight. They hosted Missouri State and were able to score one goal, however Missouri State scored 2 goals and won the match. 

That brings an end to the women's soccer season I believe, it was a pretty successful season by ISU standards as they won 1 MVC soccer match, and finished with 3 wins overall on the season. They were 3-11-2 overall and 1-5-1 in MVC play. Getting that one MVC win was a huge improvement this season


----------



## ISUCC

Volleyball was easily swept at Valpo this evening 3-0, they remain steadfast at 5-16 on the season and 3-8 in MVC play. 

Volleyball still remains our most successful Fall sports team with 5 wins this year.


----------



## ISUCC

better news for ISU volleyball at Loyola this evening, they won one game in the match, but Loyola won 3 games to win the contest 3-1. 

However Volleyball remains our best Fall sports team as they have 5 wins and 3 MVC wins, they sit at 5-17 overall and 3-9 in MVC play

It's unlikely football will be able to match the 5 wins our volleyball team has.


----------



## ISUCC

Volleyball had another match against Illinois State Monday night, unfortunately they were unable to win any games and lost 3-0

Despite the loss they still remain our best Fall sports team with an overall record of 5-18 and 3-10 in MVC play.


----------



## niklz62

so if the Volleyball team goes 13-17 and the football team goes 12-0 who would be the best fall sports team?


----------



## ISUCC

niklz62 said:


> so if the Volleyball team goes 13-17 and the football team goes 12-0 who would be the best fall sports team?



I probably should have been wording these posts differently, instead of saying our best team I should be saying our team that has been having the most success. So at this point Volleyball has had the most success of our Fall sports teams with 5 wins, my bad


----------



## ISUCC

Volleyball played at Evansville tonight, unfortunately they were swept 3-0 by the Aces. 

ISU retains it's grip on 10th place in the MVC with an overall record of 5-19, and 3-11 in MVC play. They are in a very close battle with Drake for 10th place yet

But, they are still enjoying the best record of all our Fall sports teams at this point with their 5 wins.


----------



## ISUCC

Fantastic news for women's volleyball! The won tonight against SIU 3-1! That gives them 6 wins on the year and 4 MVC wins! They're now 6-19 overall and 4-11 in MVC play. 

So with that 6th win they become our winningest team amongst the Fall sports at ISU. FB can only get to 5 obviously 

Tomorrow they host Missouri State.


----------



## ISUCC

It's a MIRACLE folks, ISU beat Missouri State in Volleyball tonight! YES, you read that right, ISU BEAT Missouri State after 53 straight losses to the Bears! Our record against Missouri State is now 3-67 overall, so this is a win for the ages

With that massive win, ISU moves to 5-11 in MVC play, and 7-19 overall. 

They have 2 more matches left in the season


----------



## ISUCC

The Sycamore volleyball team was quickly disposed of tonight at Illinois State 3-0, they have one match left in the year, tomorrow night at Bradley


----------



## ISUCC

the ISU volleyball season came to a close last night at Bradley, ISU was able to win one game, but Bradley won 3, so they won the match. 

ISU ends the year with the most wins of any ISU team this Fall, they wound up 7-21 overall and 5-13 in MVC play, so congrats to the girls for a successful Fall season!


----------

